
School IT allegedly took "thousands" of pics in webcam case - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/school-it-allegedly-took-thousands-of-pics-in-webcam-case.ars
======
hoop
I understand _why_ this is a big deal, but I can't help but feeling like if
this case involved a company and its employees than there wouldn't be any
controversy at all. (Employer: "They're our laptops and we can do what we want
with them.")

Does anybody else feel this way? Am I way off base here?

